# Hello from NC



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, my name is David and I am from Clarkton NC. My pastor and I are getting ready to get into beekeeping and I hope to get a lot of great advice from here. I am tring to decide how many hives to start with. It will probably be one or two until we get a better handle on it. The problem right now is finding a mentor. You would think that with so many people getting out somebody would be willing to talk it up and give you some hands on wth the hives. Our county doesnt have a beekeepers club but the next county over does... no luck getting them to answer e-mails. Oh well, a little perserverance perhaps. Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David! Starting with one hive is good, two is better!


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, a pretty wide range of prices on hives. Any suggestions on a good supplier


----------



## Beagler (Aug 18, 2008)

I would start with two hives because you can compare the two and transfer brood between the two if you get a bad queen. You will not know what a bad brood pattern is without a second hive. I would also start in the spring around April, in our area they need little or no help that time of year. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

For hives, Brushy Mountain can't be beat. Two hives-- for sure. Having seen the wide difference in two queens from the same supplier (Ray Revis in NC), you have so much more to learn with two. If one's a bit grumpy but a good producer, you can experiment with the gentle and less productive hive.
Welcome from NC! 
I have no mentor also. First time with a hive was with my own hives. There is a Beekeeper's Association in the next county, but, eh, I'm not a social learner. Sometimes it would be nice to have someone to pat me on the back and tell me to stop worrying so much and check over my procedures, though. :shhhh:


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

You must have 2. nothing would be more discouraging than losing you one and only hive, or your one and only queen. Something is always bound to happen.
Plus you need enough honey for yourselves and enough for bartering


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks....I guess the fact that so many have quit beekeeping is what makes it hard to find mentors. At least I have a partner so I'll just jump on in.....David


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the Local advice


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks I'll check that out


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's a pat on the back for you. Sounds like you are doing well. Thanks for the advice and encouragement


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome David, I'm from Thomasville a first timer as well, I only have 1 hive at this time with no bees, a man I know is getting ready to spit one hive so I'm hoping I'll have my starter bees this weekend or next. How far are you from the winston salem area, I got my hives from a guy that makes them in Boonville


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

There is an NC Beekeepers chapter in Columbus County. They meet in Whiteville on the 2nd Thursday at 7:00 PM. Attend a meeting and you'll find someone who will help you.


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I've sent 2 e-mails to the person listed on the NCSBA site....so far no replys


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Look up Skinner Apiaries http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?72045-Skinner-Apiaries and send him a PM. He is just down the road from you. I am sure he would be more willing to discuss bees with you.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

You can learn a lot from books and reading Beesource. Maybe between the 2 of you, you only need occasional advice from a mentor.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

For a mentor find your local bee club and start there. Alot of clubs offer classes in the winter to teach what when and where.


----------

